# Would you guys trust Dent Wizard?



## Guest (Mar 4, 2003)

I am seriously thinking about having a couple of dings removed by Dent Wizard. I got a new one the other day that my eyes keep fixing on - it's really bugging me - and I have another that I've had for a while. One is on my right front fender not near any crease and the other is on my rear driver's side door above the crease. Neither is very large.

Should I be concerned about them doing this repair? Since they get at these from behind, things like my door panel would have to be removed. Has anyone had bad experiences with their reassembly? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

I have had nothing but great experiences with the ding removals here. My dings have been minor and did not require removing the panels, but I would do it again.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Absolutely, they do great work.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Are you sure they actually remove panels . . . I was under the impression, they go through the window opening to get to the door . . .


I've never had it done on my personal cars but I've seen many whom had and they have been very happy.

The main thing is you want an experienced person because this is a skill just like anything else that is done by hand


----------



## pdz (Nov 17, 2002)

hi TD.

dent wizards tend to vary slightly since they're franchises, and you can get a good idea by going into the shop and watching a couple of dents being pushed out.

but it's great stuff.

incredible how well the technique works.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

TD,

We use those guys in reconditioning our cars for the Certified Pre-owned program and if there's any new cars with dings from being on the lot. I'm still amazed at how they manage to get those dings out. 

So if we use 'em, you can rest assured that you can use them.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Yes! I used them last spring to remove some hail damage. I had the guy that used to do all the work for my local BMW dealer do mine and on his own time. It saved me some money.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: Would you guys trust Dent Wizard?*



adrian/chrisbmw said:


> *__________________
> Regards,
> 
> Adrian
> ...


 We bought an X5 from you guys in 2001! Morty Irons still there?


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

How can you live with a ding in your car? It would keep me up at night. Go to Dent Wizzard immediately.

They do not remove panels in general. Sometimes they will drill a hole in a door jamb in order to get access. I would think twice about this however, and they will always tell you before they drill.

The quality does vary from place to place. BMW Wh0re of Cincinnati put 2 dings in Andy's Z3C at when it had 800 miles on it. The DentPisser they used to fix the dings ended up scratching the driver's side window glass. He was a no-name outfit, not Dent Wizzard.

We did not ask the dealer to fix the window because we knew they would screw something else up in the process. New window glass from South Motors cost $67 and was easy to install.


----------



## CMOS (Oct 1, 2002)

I used Dent Wizard to have a dent taken out of a very tough spot. 
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=16200&highlight=cmos
It was a nasty one. Two layers of metal there for structural support. Going in from behind was not an option.
They did a perfect job.

Mostly, they try to pull out dents where possible instead of pushing them. Basically, they glue a bolt to the clearcoat on the car and pull on it with a screw mechanism. When successful, this usually results in a slight protrusion which they gently tap down. If the dent can't be pulled out (too big, etc), they will have to go behind it and push.

In addition to Chris BMW here in Atlanta (greetings adrian/chrisbmw), Global Imports BMW also uses Dent Wizard.

-CMOS


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

TD, I used the Dent Wizard in Rockville to take out a ding I found on my Grand Prix. The result was flawless! The paint had been chipped to the primer by the dinger, so that was unfixable by the DW guys...but the sheet metal was straight and smooth. This was maybe two years ago, but I would trust them to do an excellent job today.

I spoke once to my service advisor at BMW of Sterling regarding DW, though, and he did not recommend it. He claimed that the process introduces more cracks in the paint around the ding, which will eventually develop into finish issues down the road. I don't know how accurate that is, but that's just another data point for you. FWIW, I know that Sterling does offer DW's services for a fee, so to have the advisor recommend against it does mean something.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: Morty Irons*

PropellerHead,

No Way!!!! Wow!:wow: He's a great guy... been here forever.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

you think he got the idea that he should use them . . . maybe someone esle can chime in and advise


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

Same experience for me, as everyone else has posted. The end result was perfect. I wouldn't hesitate to use them.


----------



## Brashland (Nov 20, 2002)

Wow. With this kind of response maybe we could get them to sponsor this board.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2003)

Brashland said:


> *Wow. With this kind of response maybe we could get them to sponsor this board. *


 \

No kidding.

THANKS EVERYONE.

But I get the idea. They're great. I'll go ahead with the repairs.


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey TD:

I figure I might as well join in the discussion. My wife's Z3 Roadster had 06 Dings in the Passenger door and it looked awful. Took the car to Global Imports and had Dent Wizard push them out. The dents were large, and the door is enforced, but they did an excellent job. They also got one out of the hood and it looks flawless.

Overall, I was very impressed and I would recommend them.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

TD,

Dent Masters (local guys) repaired a door ding in my 330i when it was one week old. Perfect repair.

Go with an outfit with experience, it does make a huge difference.

OT: My good friend (just around the corner) just bought a '97 M3/4 5-speed Black on Black!


----------



## GalBimmer (Jul 7, 2002)

Dent Wizard pulled out a palm size impression on the trunk of my z3. perfection.

-galbimmer (who's not a guy but responded anyway)


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

CMOS said:


> *
> Mostly, they try to pull out dents where possible instead of pushing them. Basically, they glue a bolt to the clearcoat on the car and pull on it with a screw mechanism. When successful, this usually results in a slight protrusion which they gently tap down. If the dent can't be pulled out (too big, etc), they will have to go behind it and push.*


The method used to pull the dent out via the glue was just released when DW removed my hail damage.


----------

